

ThatHigh.com - my pet project - endlessvoid94

http://www.thathigh.com<p>I started this as a funny project with a friend and it ended up hitting the frontpage of college humor and we got a ton of traffic.<p>i'm wondering if anyone on HN has any advice on how to pursue this as a viable business.  i talked to a lawyer from NORML and it seems to be in the all-clear freespeech-wise, so what should i do next?<p>I plan on getting some bumper stickers to post around my college campus and possibly order some tshirts to sell.  in about a week we've made around $50 from adsense.  any ideas HN?<p>EDIT:
some stats - we have over 1000 submitted stories and almost 300 registered users already, and our hits have definitely dropped from last tuesday when we were soaking up the traffic from college humor.
======
yosho
This basically looks like another rip-off of fmylife.com and
textfromlastnight.com

expect the novelty and humor to wear off after some time.

Your best bet is to get some sort of book deal once you have enough good
entries and make a fun book out of it.

------
yashodhan
Question, what software are you running under that?

------
dnsworks
The website was exactly what I thought it would be, based on the URL. Awesome.

